# My 10,000 Day Birthday



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a bit late posting this, but hey! We're all busy these days!!

Saturday February 9th was my 10,000th day to be alive. So I decided to celebrate with a special occasion smoke.

I chose a Camacho Liberty (I believe 2004). It was of course packaged beautifully! The thing that struck me odd was the massive amount of plume on this stick... or was it mold!?? I didn't care, it was getting smoked!

What a great stick!! Burn was off here and there, but the flavors were like nothing I've had before. Very musky earth tones, almost like an old tree moss flavor. It was very interesting and medium bodied. It ended up getting nubbed! I dont have any pictures of me smoking it, but I think jonjonmacky might have a few somewhere on his camera!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats on 10,000 days. I hope it was great. But what made you figure out the 10,000th day? Just another reason to party and smoke?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow that sucker is moldy as hell.
I got three of those bad boy's courtesy of Babaganoosh.
I hope they don't end up being molded like your's.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

CPJim said:


> congrats on 10,000 days. I hope it was great. But what made you figure out the 10,000th day? Just another reason to party and smoke?


In december I was working on some date calculation routines, to calculate days of age on some quotes from our marketing department, I figured I'd plug in my birthday to see what came up, and noticed I was almost 10,000 days old. So I set a reminder on my google calendar to page my cell phone in advance so I could remember something special.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

when you first told me this concept, i thought of how genius that was.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks more like mold than bloom, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say 80% mold,20% plume. That is Molume:biggrin:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

What a concept. Tomorrow is my 18,900 birthday. Come Hell or high water I'm sitting outside in the snow and smoking a favorite smoke!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I would say mold but if you enjoyed it what the hell


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol that old tree moss flavor must of been the mold.
hey glad you enjoyed it tho, thats all that matters.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some extra pics I took :


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

That is what is known as mold. However it doesn't look like a deal breaker. I would make sure that other sticks in the same storage area are mold free.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know.... looks like a deal breaker to me
happy birthday though


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

man that is a huge smoke! i hope it want mold, but it looks like you enjoyed it anyways


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats on your 10,000th day.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

864,000,000 seconds!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Musky earth tones and mossy mold flavor-AND nubbed to boot--Man thats a smoke


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> 864,000,000 seconds!


Thats a hell of alot of seconds!! Congrats on the 10000th Birthday


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Thats a hell of alot of seconds!! Congrats on the 10000th Birthday


If you think about it, it's not actually that much; there's plenty of people out there who could've paid him a dollar every second he was alive and barely felt a financial hit (I'm not taking into account inflation). :eeek:

Anyhoo... congrats!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sea Jay said:


> 864,000,000 seconds!


I had my calculator out as well. I have my 16,000 day marked on my calender. what a great idea


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® feels old now! I'm almost at 20,000... <G> HAW!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, love that idea. So I have decided that not only will I have a special smoke on my 26th birthday 3/11, But I will have a special one 3 days later when I am 9500 days old. Yeah baby


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome. congrats


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

so why do cigars get moldy? Should I already know the answer?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I apologize for posting in your thread and possibly ruining the upbeat mood. I'll not do such a thing any more.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I apologize for posting in your thread and possibly ruining the upbeat mood. I'll not do such a thing any more.


 ????


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

That was part of the "Nice Squid" disguise... You can safely ignore it... HAW!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> so why do cigars get moldy? Should I already know the answer?


Not really qualified to answer, but I think if the humidity is too high, they can get moldy. That's the problem in Houston, if the cigars are stored in a warm place and the humidity is too high you can have a problem. Too low - they dry out. Too high - they sprout (not in a good way). That's why proper storage is so important. (Not to mention the possibility of beetles.) Hope this helps.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

beetles, yuck!


----------

